# Birdboy: The Forgotten Children



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2019)

WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME ABOUT THIS
I've been waiting years for this and I wasnt' even completely sure it was a movie since the only media outlets advertising it were all in Spanish.
Birdboy is a feature length animated film based on a short film by the same name, which is in turn based on a Spanish comic.
Its a post-apocalyptic film taking place on an island ravaged by nuclear war about a birdboy who's shunned and hated by society and a mouse girl who loves him.
Truthfully I can't say much more; its been a while and my only familiarity is the short film.
Here's the trailer to the feature length film:




And here's the short film:


----------



## Nimah (Nov 28, 2019)

It's a great movie ( "Psiconautas" ). Very dark at some moments.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 9, 2019)

Nimah said:


> It's a great movie ( "Psiconautas" ). Very dark at some moments.


So I finally watched it and honestly, I'm not entirely sure what it was about.
I enjoyed it, but piecing together what I was watching is a bit difficult. Could you help me a bit with that?

My original interpretation of some events was Birdboy's "demon" was a drug addiction, and he struggled to give it up, but ultimately his demons caught up with him and in his attempt to escape he 



Spoiler



was killed


. But then there was the secret little forested area that he and Dinky had found and I'm not sure what that's about, and it felt like a weird way to end for Dinky and her friends to 



Spoiler



fail at escaping the island.


I'm just a bit...confused as to what this film was about. I thought there might be themes of anti-drug use and maybe themes of environmentalism but I'm not sure. Not even sure if my interpretation of that little bit from the film was correct.

Also, what was the purpose of the weird masked dog, and what was the human guy with a hat's relationship with Dinky?


----------



## Nimah (Dec 10, 2019)

I watched it only once in the theaters, 2 years ago, it has left me a strong impression but I'm not remembering everything. I think it's time I bought the dvd for Christmas ( even if it's everything but a Christmas story ) The scene that I remember the most is the rats brothers in the landfill, all the drug, attempts to escape and weird relationships. It wasn't very easy to understand every thing all the time,  and we got to interpretate a lot of things for sure. I'll be happy to talk about that movie, because absolutely no one in my entourage have seen it, or even care. As soon as I have re-watched it, I'll share my interpretations, I'll try to do it soon.


----------

